# copy and paste?



## glmoore0001 (Dec 25, 2010)

I just received my Kendle today and I am trying to copy and paste a very long password into wpa key.

I cannot seem to do it. Are there copy and paste shortcuts on keyboard somewhere?  

I have got the pass saved to a note, but cannot transfer the data to the pass field.

thanks..gary


----------



## glmoore0001 (Dec 25, 2010)

Is what I want to do not possible? It is hard to believe I cannot copy and paste into a password field.....thanks...gm


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

No way I know of, unfortunately. 

One tip: type it in slowly. I've heard some reports of typing it too fast and sometimes characters get missed. (Not sure if it's fat-fingering, touchy keyboards, or the I/O system can't process the keystrokes that fast?) It would be nice if they had an option to show the password instead of the asterisks, as those long passwords can be a real pain.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

It's not a computer, so no copy and past function.


----------



## glmoore0001 (Dec 25, 2010)

Yea, the huge wpa password works great to keep people out of my wireless router, but this is the first time I have had to manually input it.
It does make it harder with the asterisks...
Thanks for the help....gary


----------



## glmoore0001 (Dec 25, 2010)

I went slowly and confirmed every keystroke and still could not connect. Does anyone know how many characters the kendle is designed to take in the WPA password field?
I know that I have so many characters in my pass that the asterisks in key field stop moving left before I am done putting them in. Maybe the password is too long and and I am just changing the last digit when I hit the limit. Since I cannot see the password, I dont know if I continue to scroll or not when the password line stops moving to the left.
If I change the password in the router, I have to change the other computers to match...
any ideas?
...thanks....gary


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

Can you change your password to a simpler one to type? It could still be secure but easier for you.

Lambert


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Do you have non-alphanumeric characters in your password? It has been mentioned in other threads that these characters can cause the Kindle to not connect.


----------



## glmoore0001 (Dec 25, 2010)

Really?    Pidgeon, this is a 128 bit pass from GRC's Perfect Password Page and it has one of everything in it.....gary

Yes, I could go to a shorter pass...

But I really dont wanna. 

The unit is a 3g, maybe I should just forget about the home network......thanks


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yep, I'd just go with the 3G in that case.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

glmoore0001 said:


> this is a 128 bit pass from GRC's Perfect Password Page and it has one of everything in it.


The Kindle is a cute, dumb little computer. It can't handle this.

I can see why you didn't want to type that in - serious password there.


----------

